# What's this bike worth?



## Drzdave58 (Apr 8, 2018)

Vintage 1960s spaceliner custom build...asking $700...thnk that' a good price?


----------



## phantom (Apr 8, 2018)

Seriously ?


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah...I don’t even know if it’s a spaceliner...maybe a Murray.?...any opinions on it are appreciated...I’m not interested in buying it myself...just trying to find out more about it...


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 8, 2018)

phantom said:


> Seriously ?



The guy who has it asked me what I thought it was worth...I’m not really sure...


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 8, 2018)

Drzdave58 said:


> Vintage 1960s spaceliner custom build...asking $700...thnk that' a good price?View attachment 784686 View attachment 784687



So phantom...would it be safe to say u don’t think it’s worth much.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2018)

I like the frame design, but if I was in the market to buy I'd say $100 or less. Murray built.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2018)

$50 tops--and that's if you really like it


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thx guys..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> $50 tops--and that's if you really like it




not anywhere near where I live.  went to a swap meet this morning. at $50.00 that bike would have been sold and in someone elses space for sale again by 6:05. I would not sell anything like that for less that $150.00. that would be a SELLING price, not a wet dream.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 8, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> not anywhere near where I live.  went to a swap meet this morning. at $50.00 that bike would have been sold and in someone elses space for sale again by 6:05. I would not sell anything like that for less that $150.00. that would be a SELLING price, not a wet dream.



I’m new at this forum and to vintage bikes..so I’m still learning about what determines the value of some of these bikes..I actually thought that bike had more value than you guys think...I hafta say that I am enjoying the interesting learning experience on this forum..


----------



## phantom (Apr 8, 2018)

Here is one 10 minutes from me for $75 with a spring fork...Maybe at $50


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2018)

Drzdave58 said:


> I’m new at this forum and to vintage bikes..so I’m still learning about what determines the value of some of these bikes..I actually thought that bike had more value than you guys think...I hafta say that I am enjoying the interesting learning experience on this forum..







 ............


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2018)

There is no worthwhile price guide for bicycles. A buyer must educate themselves buy knowing what they are looking at and following the market through auctions, swap meets, and private transactions. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum with many members more than willing to help. Do as much homework and learn as much as you can. There is no quicker way to wear out a welcome than to constantly ask "What's this worth?" especially if you are just in it to make a buck. V/r Shawn


----------



## Drzdave58 (Apr 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> There is no worthwhile price guide for bicycles. A buyer must educate themselves buy knowing what they are looking at and following the market through auctions, swap meets, and private transactions. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum with many members more than willing to help. Do as much homework and learn as much as you can. There is no quicker way to wear out a welcome than to constantly ask "What's this worth?" especially if you are just in it to make a buck. V/r Shawn



I see your point Freqman1 which does make sense...personally...I love riding bikes..I have three right now..I always wanted to do a custom build which I did recently..and I have always wanted to have a vintage bike..so I am fixing up  a 1947 rollfast...I’m not into selling bikes much...cause I always lose money on them...so ..I just prefer to ride them...here’s some bikes I have had and still do


----------



## Duchess (Apr 9, 2018)

Spaceliners and Spaceliner types are very plentiful and cheap. They're nice looking frames, but don't expect high quality. I built a custom using a girl's frame and a TRM tank. I bought the frame for $25 and I'm sure someone would say I over paid. Nice ones with all the parts that I've seen seem to go for probably about half of that price at the top.


----------

